

FounderDating Expands to the Rough World of Hardware - alterj
http://venturebeat.com/2013/08/21/founderdating-hardware-launch

======
ryanwjackson
Having always been asked "Do you know someone who does X?" a lot, I have
certainly found it most difficult to answer for those in hardware. Perhaps
it's just from my perspective having been in software so long, but I am
excited to see a focus on Hardware networking, particularly at the founder
level.

Curious to hear how hardware people have found co-founders/early employees to
date. Classmates? Former co-workers?

